# Pioneer Subs are they any good?



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Ive notice on Ebay the price on the Pioneer subs have went down a lot sece I looked at them last. Whats the deal how do they sound & how do they hold up over time. I was thinking about ordering one 10" Champion PRO Series Subwoofer TS-W2502D2 but wit the prices at $120-$150 ea. it just seems like it feels to good to be true, so whats the deal wit Pioneer :dunno: 
Also I just notice the ones on the web sight
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Pro...TS-W2502D2%7CD4
look different than the ones on ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.com/PIONEER-TS-W2502-D2-10...=item45ed47d7a2

Is that just the older models they sell on ebay?
Did Pioneer get rid of the Premier line cuz I dont see it on any of there 2010 stuff?
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Pro...ection=overview


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

I like there subs,hu's sound good and get loud for a really good price.Going to add 1 12 _Pioneer sub in my wifes car


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

okay so I built the box and add the sub to day and I'm very happy with the sub it's just a $75 dollar sub thats 400watts rms and a rf 600 rms amp on it and shit sounds good and gets loud


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

thats a nice deal


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 1 2010, 06:39 AM~16758464
> *Ive notice on Ebay the price on the Pioneer subs have went down a lot sece I looked at them last. Whats the deal how do they sound & how do they hold up over time. I was thinking about ordering one 10" Champion PRO Series Subwoofer TS-W2502D2  but wit the prices at $120-$150 ea. it just seems like it feels to good to be true, so whats the deal wit Pioneer  :dunno:
> Also I just notice the ones on the web sight
> http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Pro...TS-W2502D2%7CD4
> ...


lol, no they still have the same line. The premier is the higher rated stuff, it's almost the same but some subs are rated higher than the reg. Pioneer line. If you look, there's the slims, which is Pioneer, and then there's another slim I think but that one is Premier. Same H.U.'s though, don't let the Premier fool you (from what my cousin says, it's just a longer warranty). 
Also last I heard, those subs in the second link won Pioneer some trophies in a DB race no too long ago.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Ok I found some info on there sight about Premier line & I guess I better get those subs while there still avaible

*Pioneer Mobile Business Group Announces New Brand Strategy
October 29, 2009

As part of a new unified brand strategy focused on leveraging the strength of the Pioneer® brand worldwide, Pioneer will discontinue manufacturing all Pioneer Premier® branded products and the Mobile Entertainment Business Group of Pioneer Electronics (USA) Inc. will cease distributing Pioneer Premier® branded products in the U.S. by December 2009.

In 2010 and beyond, Pioneer will continue to offer a full portfolio of audio, video and navigation automotive-electronic products under the Pioneer brand, a globally recognized brand that is synonymous with innovative, high-technology and high-performance consumer-electronic products. In fact, exciting product introductions and a new category of automotive-electronic product will be announced at CES 2010.

The consolidation of all automotive-electronic products under the Pioneer brand will eliminate brand dilution, establish coherent product positioning and alleviate consumer confusion in the marketplace. In addition, this consolidation enables Pioneer to streamline production, maximize manufacturing efficiency, and allow for a greater focus on developing the advanced technologies and innovative products that differentiate Pioneer from its competitors.

Pioneer will continue to support and honor any technical, service and/or warranty matters on all Premier branded products.
*


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

they are ok if you want real loud don't but but I will also say that the warranty is die hard :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Mar 1 2010, 05:54 PM~16763856
> *they are ok if you want real loud don't but but I will also say that the warranty is die hard :biggrin:
> *


So do you mean there loud but not clear bass??

I was looken on craigslist & there are a buch of people selling these subs for super cheap $75-$100 for the 10" & comes wit a sub box.....it just seems way to good to be true hno:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

for that price and sub you can't go wrong


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-...le-cab-s10.html


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

I got some Pioneer 10s and I had an older pair in my first car and they were pretty good for the price.


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 2 2010, 08:17 AM~16769976
> *So do you mean there loud but not clear bass??
> 
> I was looken on craigslist & there are a buch of people selling these subs for super cheap $75-$100 for the 10" & comes wit a sub box.....it just seems way to good to be true hno:
> *


My bad should have been more clear,you can get clean bass but not really hear me coming from another hood loud. Do remember good customer service and will not handle all the rated power, but mine was porter


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

they pound pretty good homie...and they're cheap too! :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Mar 5 2010, 04:56 PM~16807745
> *they pound pretty good homie...and they're cheap too!  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------

